

Inside the Go Playground - enneff
http://blog.golang.org/playground

======
akanet
If anyone's interested, [https://coderpad.io](https://coderpad.io) has this
exact feature as well - you can give an interview candidate a problem in Go,
and watch them solve it in realtime. As you go, you can execute any of the
code written so far.

My sandboxing uses Docker instead of NaCl.

~~~
thomasahle
How do you handle things like filesystem, threading, networks and time?

~~~
ithkuil
The time thing is ingenious. It reduces backend memory usage and allows
caching.

However, it's possible to achieve the same advantage of cacheability, by
executing a unmodified binary and recording the output in a time stamped
manner, save it in a cache and replay it later.

------
jitl
I'm very interested in the NaCl approach to server-side jails:

    
    
      > To isolate user programs from Google's infrastructure, the back 
      > end runs them under Native Client (or "NaCl"), a technology 
      > developed by Google to permit the safe execution of x86 programs 
      > inside web browsers. The back end uses a special 
      > version of the gc tool chain that generates NaCl executables
    

I'm a bit sad that the article didn't discuss using NaCl for constrained
execution environments a bit more. Docker/linux containers are still a bit
heavy-weight for low-budget ARM servers, and it'd be interesting to check out
NaCl as a more lightweight, per-executable sandbox.

~~~
comex
I'm annoyed that NaCl's SFI is being repurposed so blatantly uselessly. The
overhead isn't that much, but when seccomp provides equal or better security
without any expense, it really seems like reinventing the wheel.

~~~
krasin
It's always better to have multiple layers of defense. I won't be surprised,
if Russ Cox has chosen sel_ldr_seccomp as the loader:
[https://src.chromium.org/viewvc/native_client/trunk/src/nati...](https://src.chromium.org/viewvc/native_client/trunk/src/native_client/tests/sel_ldr_seccomp/)

------
jbarham
And by the way, Go 1.3 will include support for Native Client (aka "NaCL").

Also: Russ Cox is the Chuck Norris of Go programming.

~~~
pokstad
So this is how Go will make its appearance on Chrome Browser & Chrome OS?
Pretty cool. I was a little scared off from NaCl from the C/C++ requirement,
but Go will make that a little easier to handle. When is 1.3 suppose to be
released?

~~~
jbarham
> When is 1.3 suppose to be released?

Around 7 months from now according to
[http://blog.golang.org/go12](http://blog.golang.org/go12).

------
mseepgood
Runnable code in documentation, talk slides, blog posts and as a
pastebin/playground is extremely convenient and user friendly.

~~~
ykumar6
check out runnable.com :)

